# Cha mẹ cần làm gì khi trẻ ngủ ngáy



## Ngo Viet An Khang (11/4/19)

Ngủ ngáy là triệu chứng xảy ra ở một số người kể cả người lớn lẫn trẻ nhỏ. Đối với trẻ con tình trạng ngủ ngáy thường xuất hiện ở trẻ từ 2-8 tuổi. Điều này khiến cho các bậc phụ huynh vô cùng lo lắng, ngủ ngáy có ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của trẻ không và làm thế nào để ngăn chặn ngủ ngáy ở trẻ? Qua bài viết Cha mẹ cần làm gì khi trẻ ngủ ngáy? mình sẽ chỉ ra nguyên nhân cũng như một vài biện pháp khắc phục ngủ ngáy ở trẻ, giúp các bé có được giấc ngủ ngon, sâu mỗi ngày.





_Cha mẹ cần làm gì khi trẻ ngủ ngáy?_​
*Nguyên nhân tại sao trẻ nhỏ lại ngủ ngáy?*
Đối với trẻ nhỏ có nhiều nguyên nhân ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của trẻ, đặc biệt là vấn đề về thể chất. Một số trẻ khi mắc phải bệnh cảm, viêm amidan sẽ sẽ bị thường xuyên chảy nước mũi, ảnh hưởng đến hệ hô hấp của trẻ.

Hoặc nguyên nhân khác là do tình trạng rối loạn nhịp thở, ngưng thở khi ngủ (do bị tắt nghẽn một phần đường thở khi ngủ). Khi hơi thở của trẻ bị gián đoạn khi ngủ, nhịp tim đập chậm, hơi thở bị gián đoạn, nồng độ oxy trong máu giảm nhiều. Lúc này trẻ sẽ thở hổn hển không đều, phần mũi như có vật cản, âm thở nghẹt mũi phát ra âm thành to.

*Thế ngủ ngáy ở trẻ có nguy hiểm không?*
Việc trẻ ngủ ngáy sẽ làm rối loạn nhịp thở, nếu tình trạng này kéo dài sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến vòng tuần hoàn máu, lượng oxy cung cấp đến não bộ không ổn định. Vì vậy khi mỗi sáng thức dậy trẻ luôn cảm thấy uể oải, không thoải mái, khó tập trung. Điều này làm ảnh hưởng đến cả thể chất lẫn tinh thần của trẻ.

*Vậy làm thể nào để giúp trẻ thoát khỏi chứng ngủ ngáy?*
Nếu thỉnh thoảng trẻ mới ngủ ngáy thì điều này không đáng lo ngại bởi do ban ngày trẻ vui chơi quá sức nên đêm về mệt mỏi, nhịp thở không đều. Tuy nhiên nếu tình trạng này xảy ra thường xuyên thì bạn nên đưa trẻ đi khám ngay lập tức vì có thể do vấn đề về sức khỏe.

Đối với trẻ bị béo phì thì ngủ ngáy sẽ phỏ biến hơn vì vậy mà bạn nên áp dụng chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý cho trẻ cũng như rèn luyện thân thể hàng ngày.

Ngoài ra, phòng ngủ của trẻ cũng phải được trang bị thông thoáng. Các mẹ nên chọn cho trẻ những chiếc nệm cao su mát mẻ, gối nằm có độ cao hợp lý không quá cao hay quá thấp.

Nếu bạn nhận thấy trẻ ngáy khá to và thường xuyên mà không rõ nguyên nhân thì nên sớm đưa trẻ đến các chuyên gia y tế chăm sóc sức khỏe tai mũi họng để được chuẩn đoán và điều trị sớm. Với trường hợp trẻ mắc triệu chứng rối loạn thở khi ngủ quá nặng thì trẻ sẽ được điều trị bằng phẫu thuật cắt bỏ amidan.
Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*





Thegioinem.com​


----------

